# 2007 City Golf 2.0 timing belt replacement procedure info



## fishindude (Jun 1, 2009)

Is the Bentley still the go-to refernence for the most straight-forward procedure for changing a timing belt on a 2007 City Golf 2.0 115hp with what seems to be a BEV Engine code, for a intermediate DIY? 

2nd) Anyone got any nifty engine support tricks?

Thanks for all suggestions.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

It will be very similar to the DIY in the DIY/FAQ sticky thread.

it's still a MK4 2.0 engine.


----------



## fishindude (Jun 1, 2009)

*Thanks Jay-Bee-please indicate location of the DIY / FAQ section*

Thanks Jay-Bee. I searched through the FAQ section listed below and slightly left of the resourse without success-keep getting sorry no matches. I'd very much appreciate if you could explain further or include a link in a reply. Thanks again.


----------



## jiv20995 (Oct 25, 2001)

http://vwts.ru/engine/aeg/aeg_13_nb_crankshaft.pdf

This may help:thumbup:
Sorry, copy and paste link for it to work.


----------



## gtiswapped96 (Dec 6, 2009)

Kudos for having a city golf dude!!!! I've only seen one in person....we need MOAR city golfs LOL


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

gtiswapped96 said:


> Kudos for having a city golf dude!!!! I've only seen one in person....we need MOAR city golfs LOL


 I'm guessing you haven't spent much time in Canada/Mexico. 

they are everywhere.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

It's a 2007...is it a BEV or BBW engine, or something else entirely? The procedure depends on whether it has variable valve timing (BBW in the US market) or not.


----------



## gtiswapped96 (Dec 6, 2009)

Jay-Bee said:


> I'm guessing you haven't spent much time in Canada/Mexico.
> 
> they are everywhere.


 No.....no I hve not....that is alleace:eace:


----------



## VW courier (Nov 18, 2014)

*My Golf died on me*

It died in traffic last wednesday and I got it towed to Northland Volkswagen and they finally got to look at it today(back log of winter tire installs)the serviice writer told me it was the timing belt and told me the price of the repair.I knew it was not going to be cheap and I was not surprised at the price.I told him to go ahead with it.I get a call a few hours later and I am told I may need the cylinder head replaced at a cost of $5000 + labour.I asked him if the car had been truned over after the timing belt was replaced and he said that it had not.He said he would get back to me and I ended up going to the dealership in person.The car would not start when I tried it and it made the same "whirring" sound that it made when I tried to start it when it died on me.When it died on me the car was at idle speed as I was at a stop light.Personally I think the Stealership is hoping to give me the shaft BIGTIME but there is no way I am going to fork over another 5-6 grand ino a car I paid $10,000 for 2 years ago and which had paid for itself in 4 months of me owning it.

I am seriously thinking of having the car towed to my go to mechanic who has allways done good work and never screwed me over.

Sage advice is appreciated.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

It's certainly possible that valves are bent. But you should be able to replace just the valves that are affected, not the whole head. Still a lot of labor though.


----------

